

The Obamacare website that we can’t use only cost us $634 million - 5teev
http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/10/the-obamacare-website-that-we-cant-use-only-cost-us-634-million/

======
CrunchyJams
"those saying the federal heath insurance exchange cost $634 million are
incorrect. The official said this figure includes all of the company’s
contracts for a Health and Human Services Department program over the last
seven years"

[http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/10/rumor-check-
obama...](http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/10/rumor-check-obamacare-
website-might-be-glitchy-but-it-didnt-cost-634-million/)

Still appears to be $100M+ ...

------
5teev
This seems preposterous. I'm mainly interested in how this "fact" became a
talking point, and how far and fast it spreads.

~~~
jerf
This article has little content in it, and I can't even parse which side of
the debate you're trying to stake a claim to in this follow-up comment, though
you seem to be very firmly on whatever side that is. Regardless of which side
that may be, though, it seems appropriate to ask you if have more evidence
than the word "preposterous" and some scare quotes around the word "fact".

You really need to work on your political rabble-rousing.

~~~
5teev
"Fact" because I can't tell if it's true. (I'll confess I have great doubt.)
"Preposterous" because it doesn't seem possible a web site would cost that
much. Relevant to HN because it's about a web site, and the readers here are
well positioned to evaluate how such a thing might actually be true.

I was worried it might appear so, but I was not trying to rabble-rouse. Sorry
if you mistook my intentions.

